# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  traffic in = traffic out

## MIke R

on my way out of town this was the inbound traffic...which went on for 10 miles.....
I think I was on the  right side of the flow....LOL

----------


## CVT

> on my way out of town this was the inbound traffic...which went on for 10 miles.....
> I think I was on the  right side of the flow....LOL




I came onto the Cape on Friday afternoon - 2:30 ish, the only traffic we had was just as we were going over the bridge. Was able to check into our overnight hotel and get to the Combah for drinks and dinner by 6. Got to the ferry early and ended up on the 7:15 - by noon we'd been to Stop and Shop and Bartletts and were eating lunch at the house in Sconset. AND they had Whispering Angel at the liquor store! Feeling very lucky about now!

----------


## MIke R

230 is a good time to get on...and yes it seems everyone has WA now....although the price has crept up to 22 bucks..

already heard the back up is 10 miles at the bridges

----------


## CVT

I can't get WA at home anywhere so I may bring some home, and yeah, it was $21 but what the h*ll, it's my vacation.

----------


## MIke R

yeah they caught on pretty quick with WA and everyone upped the price...it was 16 bucks last year....I bought  a case which brought my per bottle price down to 12.80 per bottle....

----------


## MIke R

yuck!



*Cape Cod Bridges Clogged with Labor Day Traffic*


By Jack Nicas
Globe Correspondent

Traffic leaving Cape Cod backed up *for at least nine miles* this afternoon as vacationers headed home after Labor Day weekend.

The backup stretched on Route 6 back nearly to Exit 5 as thousands of vehicles flooded the two bridges leading off the cape, according to State Police.

Its your typical end-of-the-holiday-weekend traffic coming off the cape, said Trooper Eric Benson, a State Police spokesman. Its hard to say how long itll be like this.

----------


## andynap

You should have seen the traffic on Rt 1 leaving the Delaware beaches today. I would compare that to the Cape.

----------


## MIke R

good for them...enjoy!...LOL

----------


## KevinS

Obviously, many people have their reasons for being there, and for enduring the traffic.  I'm not one of them.  

The low traffic point in my day was the two cars in front of me at the traffic light by Summer Shack.  Leaving, I had to wait almost 40 seconds for the green light onto Rt 2.

----------


## MIke R

amen and  me too!

we had to slow down to let a pair of moose cross the road while going from the house to the ski condo tonight.....

it was a brutal 10 seconds.....

PS...Lloyd and Pat are in this parade

----------


## KevinS

I'm glad that the two Nephews who flew up to join us at the Sox game on Saturday drove home in their "new" car on Sunday.  Can you imagine driving down I-95 today, with mile-after-mile and state-after-state of beach traffic?  They made it home to Greensboro in 13 hours, including a stop at one of the  Duchess  restaurants in CT for Chili Dogs.  The  enough-food-for-several-armies care package from their Aunt, including careful preplanned positioning of bags and coolers,  made other stops, other than for fuel, unnecessary.  I didn't check, but she may have slipped them Gas Money too.  I did check my windshield, and the toll transponder is still there, but we seem to be missing a lot of quarters...

----------


## sbhlvr

Yuck! I feel for your nephews. I have often weighed the Labor Day wkend trip to friends at the NJ shore, or a Buffett concert in Va. However, the vision of all that traffic leaves me on the Cape. One has to know when to come and go, know the back roads etc. etc. We left on Thursday night for our place and then waited until Monday at 6 to leave. No problem in either direction.
When I was a kid & didn't have a home there, we'd leave on Labor Day to drive back to NJ. This was before the 495 extension..when one had to drive through Wareham and Bourne....through all the tolls on 95S. Now that was awful.. :thumbdown:We did it almost every year.

----------

